# REMFlex



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried REMFlex header gaskets? They claim that they don't leak and that you never have to re tighten. "100% GUARANTEE"


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've not tried them myself, but whenver I hear them spoken about by others it's always in glowing terms...

Bear


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to try them. I'll let you know. I haven't been able to seal the drivers side header. I did it then I paid to have it done. Both times it leaked at the very front edge opposite the bolt. I hope these work.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just wanted to let you guys know. I have had the Remflex header gaskets on for about two months now. No leaks. I'm impressed. I would recommend them.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I got the Percy's dead soft aluminum gaskets, ill let you guys know about them down the road as well.


----------

